# Rockets new logo... released



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/story.hts/sports/bk/bkn/rox/1985185

















:uhoh: I feel it is marketed toward the oriental market, I really do. _The signature "R" in the logo, designed by Academy Award-winning costume designer Eiko Ishioka, is configured to resemble a rocket's nose cone at the top and features twin exhaust trails at the bottom. Ishioka's design, McDougall said, attempts to demonstrate the vertical nature of basketball - and of rockets, for that matter._ Throwing all types of symbolism in it. The uniforms also will have dashes of silver, black and white.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

That is off the hook! That is a kick a## logo.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

old ones better i dont like that one


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I do not like it, especially the font they used. Hope the jersey looks better.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

> The uniforms also will have dashes of silver, black and white.


WTF?!


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

It looks as if some one is bleeding.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

It looks like a B....

Honestly, I don't care about the logo... I just want to win games!


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

I don't like it.


----------



## Mr Mike (Jun 28, 2003)

Check out this Wall paper that some one over at Clutchcity.net made. Very Nice


----------



## Mr Mike (Jun 28, 2003)

Check out this wall paper some one over at clutchcity made including the new logo


----------



## Mr Mike (Jun 28, 2003)

Check out this wall paper some one over at clutchcity made including the new logo


----------



## Mr Mike (Jun 28, 2003)

Check out this wall paper some one over at clutchcity made including the new logo


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Sorry about the size.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

i dont kno why u guys dont like it. IMO it kicks ***. The hat sux though


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

Geeze i hope this logo dont xplain thier season next year....horror


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

IMO the logo is tyte!! Real tyte!! 

Great Design! :yes:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I could care less what the logo looks like...I'm more interested in the jerseys!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

The logo is too plain. LOL imagine every NBA team putting a fancy made-up first letter of their name. A big L for the Lakers, LOL.

I can't wait for the jerseys tho! Hopefully they look cooler than the logo


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

looks ok.


----------



## sbaek0103 (Jun 18, 2003)

"I feel it is marketed toward the oriental market"


yeah, for future references.. people in asia are considered asians, not orientals. oriental is a derogatory term for asian people. it is meant to be used in regards to objects, not subjects (ex. oriental rug. asian market). okay? 

thanks


----------

